# Too much sodium in this Chicken???



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Paris is refusing food as she just had her spay.
She normally eats a fish based kibble with moist salmon loaf mixed in.
I thought she might be game for a bite or two of salmon loaf or canned dog food (fish based)
I did not offer her any kibbble.

She says: _No! Not even Salmon Loaf!_

I gave her a few little pieces of Chicken breast.
Chicken is apparently the ticket today.
She ate it up.
I don't normally feed it, as I believe Coco is sensitive to it.
Allthough they both like it.

The chicken is from a can.
No preservatives, no artificial flavour or colour.

284 gram can.
Seasoned Chunk Chicken Breast.
Nutrition Facts
Per 1/5 can (57 gram)

Calories: 70
Fat: 1.5 g
Saturates: 0.5 g
Trans Fat: 0
Cholesterol: 30mg
Sodium: 270 mg
Carbohydrate: 0 g
Protein: 13 g

*My question is: Is this too high in sodium?*

Thank You!

I am now cooking some of the canned chicken with peas & carrots.
So the veggies will absorb the chicken flavour. 

I do have a Chicken Soup For the Soul can in the cupboard,
if the above is too much sodium.

I would normally prefer just to cook her a plain chicken breast (not canned)
But our chicken in the freezer is honey garlic seasoned.
I don't eat much meat, so not much is on hand.
I have lots of fish for them, but she doesn't want fish now.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I don't know about the sodium in canned chicken but typically there is more of it as a preservative. When Bonnie has a bum tum, I usually buy a boneless chicken breast and give her that with a little white rice.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Seems like it's less than a lot of foods and soups but still kind of high to me. I also get either boneless skinless breast and just put a little bit (about 1/8 cp) of chicken broth (Kitchen Basics I think has a no sodium one now and sells little 8oz boxes, or other good organic natural food type brand) with water in a pan, cover it and poach it and I usually steam some veggies separately. Tyler loves it. Hoping Paris will too.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> I don't know about the sodium in canned chicken but typically there is more of it as a preservative. When Bonnie has a bum tum, I usually buy a boneless chicken breast and give her that with a little white rice.


Thank you, Linda.
I will add some rice to it for tomorrow's meal.
I'm sure Bonnie loves her special meals when she is feeling sickies.





Snowbody said:


> Seems like it's less than a lot of foods and soups but still kind of high to me. I also get either boneless skinless breast and just put a little bit (about 1/8 cp) of chicken broth (Kitchen Basics I think has a no sodium one now and sells little 8oz boxes, or other good organic natural food type brand) with water in a pan, cover it and poach it and I usually steam some veggies separately. Tyler loves it. Hoping Paris will too.


It does sounds like I should ideally buy some plain chicken.
Thank you for weighing in on the canned/sodium issue.
I figured she'd go for the salmon loaf, 
but she has other ideas!
Chicken it is! 

Thank you, Susan & Tyler for your get well wishes for Paris.

She's been wanting to sleep this whole time. 
I hand fed her and even held up her water bottle for her to drink.
I am going to go give her more water and food.
And a pat from all her SM aunties!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Well the initial chicken gobbling was a one time thing today.
She has since refused the chicken. 
I am so glad she got some chicken in her earlier tonite.

I have been giving her water, and I even gave her nutrical.

And just when I thought she wasn't going to eat....

I thought I'd try offering her Tucker's late night snack: 
Blue Buffalo Longevity Puppy Food. 
_That's_ what she wanted! 
She has been so curious all these months about what he gets to eat.
She is very inquisitive and ate it. 

Don't worry, I made Tucker another snack. opcorn:


----------

